# Michigan Rescue Needed - Lucas



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Here is what Petfinder has about Lucas:

Pet ID: 612 • Prefers a home without: dogs, young children

Lucas is a young adult male. He arrived as a stray on 8-22-10 and is underweight at 48 pounds. He has been treated for tapeworms and should start to put on some weight soon. Another 15 or 20 pounds would look good on him. He is friendly with people, but very dog aggressive. His adoption fee is $45. Please stop in for a visit. The Saginaw County Animal Care Center is located at 1312 Gratiot. Volunteers will be happy to show you any animal or answer your question on the phone. The adoption room is open 8:00 - 4:30 Monday thru Thursday and 8:00 - 4:00 on Fridays. The number is 989-797-4504. Families with children under the age of 10 cannot adopt an adult.

Saginaw County Animal Care Center, Saginaw, MI
989-797-4504


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Please*

Thanks for posting him.

Be sure to email the Golden Ret. Rescues

www.grca-nrc.org


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Karen, I can't get the Michigan rescue site to come up. (I'm slow, but I'm learning.) If you can, please go ahead and contact them.

Thanks for your help,
Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld*

I emld Golden Ret., Rescue of Michigan and got a reply that nobody will be able to answer emails until Oct. 12th.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> I emld Golden Ret., Rescue of Michigan and got a reply that nobody will be able to answer emails until Oct. 12th.


Thanks, Karen. We can just hope that's long enough for Lucas. Maybe the Monday holiday will buy time.

Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucas*

I doubt that Grrom will take Lucas as he is a Mix.
We need to find some Mixed Breed Rescues in Michigan to email for him.

A Better Place Rescue | Dog Time


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Poor Lucas. Look how skinny he is. Was obviously neglected and not socialized to be ok with other dogs. I hope he gets rescued/adopted soon by someone who can work on his issues.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rcvd. Reply*

I rcvd. a reply from Karen of GRROM that LUCAS is dog agressive, so since they use foster homes they can't take him in.

She suggested we try to find a rescue for him that doesn't use fosters, but I don't know where to start!

POOR LUCAS-HE IS so skinny!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I just sent an email to Best Friends for Lucas. I know its a long shot and probably nothing can be done from their end but I wanted to try for him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*C's Mom*

C's Mom

Thanks for emlg. Best Friends.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I heard back from Best Friends:

Thank you for contacting Best Friends Animal Society.

As you can imagine, we receive many cross-posted messages each day at Best Friends. So often, enough time has passed that the situation has been resolved or a critical deadline has been missed. That’s why we recommend that if you are in a position to do so, that you ask the shelter, rescuer or caregiver involved with the animals of concern to contact Best Friends directly so that we can get the specifics regarding the situation and offer what help we have available.

Our main email address is [email protected]. Email is the best way to reach us, but those without a computer can call (435) 644-3965 ext 4800.

I thank you for your concern about the situation.

Sincerely,


Community Animal Assistance
*Best Friends Animal Society*
5001 Angel Canyon Road
Kanab, UT 84741
435.644.2001x4800
[email protected]
http://network.bestfriends.org
www.bestfriends.org

Karen, what do you think? I sent an email to Saginaw about this.


----------

